

52 Hz whale - pmiller2
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/52-hertz_whale

======
ggchappell
Interesting.

I think it's curious that all information the article gives about the whale
comes from data gathered in 2004 or earlier. Has the whale been recorded
since?

